# Who uses T5HOs?



## ErikL (Aug 8, 2007)

I just recently bought a 2x39W HO ballast and bulbs at a lfs that was closing for cheap. I'm planning on getting some good reflectors like Icecaps or something similar and building a custom fixture. I want to use this on my 50 gallon (36x18x18). Will this be enough light to grow most moderate light plants? How many watts of T5HOs do you guys use over your tanks? I would really like to know and some pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Pics of 20H with 2 x 24W T5HO bulbs

This is my 20H with just 48W of T5HO above it. Plants grow and pearl better than they did during the "noon burst" of PC that I used to run (120W PC). I have the Icecap reflectors on mine and they are the Giesmann Midday bulbs.

Brian


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

2x39 watts over a 50 will grow many plants. I think you would do better off with 3x39. I had a 2x39watt over a 30g and I was able to grow fairly high light plants. My hc grew twice as fast with 2x39w of t5ho then 2x36w of pc. It really felt as if the t5ho with the parabolic reflectors was twice as bright as an almost equal wattage of pc (with crappier reflectors). T5ho is the way to go.:boxing:


----------



## ErikL (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a Hagen Glo T5HO ballast with two Hagen Life-Glo bulbs (6700k). I was going to buy another ballast so I could run three bulbs, but they were sold out. But the ballasts shuts of after a few seconds with only one bulb and 4x39W seemed like too much light for me (3.9wpg), especially with DIY CO2 (I would like to upgrade later on). I was curious to see how bright my tank would look with these lights. So I taped the bulbs in a shoplight over my tank and lit it up. It was brighter than my 4x30W T12 setup (2.4wpg). The plants have been pearling ever since. Now I need some reflectors and need to make a fixture. I don't want to build a fixture or get reflectors until I'm reassured that this light (2x39W T5HO) will be enough to grow healthy plants at a good rate. Anyone?


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Where can i find the most reasonable retrofit kit?


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

skewlboy said:


> Where can i find the most reasonable retrofit kit?


If you are going to build the kit yourself, you can try a Local Guy I deal with for the reflectors and stand offs here at http://www.championlighting.com/home.php?cat=409


----------

